# specialized (Fulcrum) s4 vs S19 light wheelset



## seabeekatz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm looking everywhere to determine if the s19 light wheelset is better than the S4. Lots of negative posts on the S4. Anybody have specs on the s19 light?


----------



## _rw (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't have any info on the S19, but I recently e-mailed Fulcrum requesting specs for the S4. They refused to provide the specs, citing that they are produced OEM for Specialized, but then, at the end they included something useful, "Anyway please consider it in the range of Racing 7."

So, perhaps that's a bit of a key of what to expect from the S4. If you can find anything on the S19, it may be good enough for comparison.


----------



## ffriedland (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's a review that said is they are an upgrade to the S4s. I just bought this bike and I find them adequate for my use.
Specialized Tarmac Expert review - Cycling Weekly


----------

